
Whatever happened to 3D printing - rpassero
This article discusses the creation and demise of many 3D printing companies. The article is very informative on the operation, functionality of 3D printers. The pictures and videos were a nice touch to the article. I enjoyed reading this article
======
ColinWright
Why don't you actually comment on the submission itself, rather than making a
new, unconnected submission with no link to the original?

Were you intending to reply to one of these:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068151)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067169)

Click on one of those links, and type your reply into the comment box there.

